# أتمنى مساعدتي بعمل توربين مصغر



## جيمي" (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يشرفني الانظمام إلى هذا المنتدى الرائع واتمنى من الجميع مساعدتي
سنقيم معرض عن طاقة البديله وركني سوف يتحدث عن طاقة الرياح وفوائدها 

واريد عمل مجسم عن توربين مصغر بحيث من خلاله انتاج طاقه من الرياح باستخدام التوربينات في انتاج طاقه الكهربيه كاالأضاءه ولكن اريد من الأعضاء مساعدتي من ناحية التوصيل الكهربائي وأعطائي الأفكار والملاحظات 


ولكم مني جزيل الشكر 
​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جيمي" قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يشرفني الانظمام إلى هذا المنتدى الرائع واتمنى من الجميع مساعدتي
> سنقيم معرض عن طاقة البديله وركني سوف يتحدث عن طاقة الرياح وفوائدها ​
> ...


 
تفضل اخي الكريم .. كتيبان لمراحل عمل توربين ريح صغير مع الصور .. 
تحياتي لك


----------



## محمد.المصري (22 أكتوبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> تفضل اخي الكريم .. كتيبان لمراحل عمل توربين ريح صغير مع الصور ..
> تحياتي لك



جزاك الله كل خير أخي على هذه الكتب

‏‎ ‎إذا كان لديك أخي كتب أخرى تخص الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة أنشأ موضوع و أضيفها لكل الأعضاء و تكون مضافة في ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله

لأن موضوع حقائب الطاقة كان متميز جدا
لأن عدد مشاهدة التحميل كانت كثيرة


و تقبل منا أفضل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## جيمي" (22 أكتوبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> تفضل اخي الكريم .. كتيبان لمراحل عمل توربين ريح صغير مع الصور ..
> تحياتي لك




intel dell
شاكره لك مرورك وتعاونك وجزاك الله كل خير

أختك :جيمي"
​


----------



## جيمي" (22 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخي على هذه الكتب
> 
> ‏‎ ‎إذا كان لديك أخي كتب أخرى تخص الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة أنشأ موضوع و أضيفها لكل الأعضاء و تكون مضافة في ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله
> 
> ...





شاكره لك مرورك ونتمنى الأطلاع على كل ماهو جديد في الطاقه المتجدده
​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جيمي" قال:


> intel dell
> شاكره لك مرورك وتعاونك وجزاك الله كل خير​
> أختك :جيمي"​


 



جيمي" قال:


> شاكره لك مرورك ونتمنى الأطلاع على كل ماهو جديد في الطاقه المتجدده​


 
لا شكر على واجب .. هل تم عمل تجربة توربين الريح بنجاح ؟؟؟؟


----------



## جيمي" (28 أكتوبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> لا شكر على واجب .. هل تم عمل تجربة توربين الريح بنجاح ؟؟؟؟





آخintel dell أشكرك ‏?مــ?????????????????ـن أعماق قلبي لأني استفد كثير وبدأت بعمل التوربي ولكن توقفنا لأنا حبينا نعمل مجسم كاقريه بها منازل نوصل بها توربين للإناره وقد نظيف التوربين الذي يعمل على نقل الماء ‏?مــ?????????????????ـن البحيره إلئ المزرعه ومازلنا نعمل في تصميم الشكل وباذن الله عند الانتهاء سوف أقوم بتصوير العمل واضعه في المنتدى وإذا كانت هناك أفكار أو ملاحظات أخرى أروجو منك ذكرها لي ويسعدني التواصل معك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جيمي" قال:


> آخintel dell أشكرك ‏?مــ?????????????????ـن أعماق قلبي لأني استفد كثير وبدأت بعمل التوربي ولكن توقفنا لأنا حبينا نعمل مجسم كاقريه بها منازل نوصل بها توربين للإناره وقد نظيف التوربين الذي يعمل على نقل الماء ‏?مــ?????????????????ـن البحيره إلئ المزرعه ومازلنا نعمل في تصميم الشكل وباذن الله عند الانتهاء سوف أقوم بتصوير العمل واضعه في المنتدى وإذا كانت هناك أفكار أو ملاحظات أخرى أروجو منك ذكرها لي ويسعدني التواصل معك


 
اهلا وسهلا بك مهندسة جيمي , انا اسف جدا على التاخير . اتمنى لكي التوفيق في مشروعك الجميل ولاتنسي ان تقومي بتصويره وتطلعينا عليه بعد انتهائه ان ش الله تعالى .. تفضلي رابط يحتوي على فيديوهات قد تكون متواضعة ولكن من المحتمل ان تكون مفيدة جمعتها لك والتي اتامل ان تلائم ماتحتاجينه, اتمنى لك الافادة .. ابقينا على اطلاع حول المشروع.. تحياتي

http://www.4shared.com/file/pv8Rc4tZ/_online.html


----------



## وسيم الفقيه (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا. كتب رائعة و مفيدة.
جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## المستخبى (6 يونيو 2013)

الف شكررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد طارق اسماعيل (6 يونيو 2013)

شكرا ليك intel dell كتب جميلة جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## saed007 (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير على الملفات المفيدة جدا


----------



## البحارالسبعة (27 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي على هذه الكتب .....فعلا كتب رائعة...الف شكر..... اما للاخت جيمي فاذا كان المشروع صغيرا الى حد النموذج واحد على الف فيمكنك استخدام اي محرك كهربائي صغير يعمل بالتيار المستمر واستخدامه كمولد.....المحرك موجود في الات الكاسيت القديمة ... او اجهزة تصفيف الشعر ...(السيشوار)ارجو ان تكون هذه الملحوظة مفيدة ...


----------

